

Best Optical Illusion of the Year - Freebytes
http://www.scientificamerican.com/gallery_directory.cfm?photo_id=B5B09611-E7F2-99DF-37B57709D6F8FB20

======
rudyfink
A) I'm pleased there is a Neural Correlate Society.

B) Here is the current contest ( <http://illusioncontest.neuralcorrelate.com/>
) if you were also curious

------
dagw
Technically it's the best optical illusion of two years ago, but who's
counting. It's still pretty cool

------
lacker
I think this optical illusion is much cooler:

[http://www.grand-
illusions.com/opticalillusions/amazing_dots...](http://www.grand-
illusions.com/opticalillusions/amazing_dots/)

------
timdorr
What always amazes me about this things is not so much how they work or that
they work at all. It's more that they are so completely simple. The brain is
such a curious thing.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
beware mind/body dualism: instead say "my model of reality is such a curious
thing".

~~~
a-priori
Why? It's clumsy and not colloquial. It's the properties of the the brain
we're talking about. I see no mind-body dualism implied by saying "the brain
is such a curious thing".

------
GrandMasterBirt
Actually... this illusion gets better. Move your HEAD left and right along the
horizontal axis of the illusion. The angles would seem to change because you
feel like you are moving across a place with two buildings.

